# Looking at moving to Spain



## DanHolley (Jun 8, 2012)

Morning All!

I'm a 27 year old single lad with no children or ties to the UK and I'm looking at moving to Spain & renting a place. I have always loved Spain, love the people, love the language etc and have always felt happy and that I "belong" there. 

I currently work 7 days a week with a full time job any my own business at weekends/evenings in the security industry specialising in electric gates and access controls and looking to ply this trade around the Marbella/Puerto Banus area. Luckily here there is still a big chunk of work with electric gates going on as security tends to fair well in a recession, whether this is true for Spain I don't know at the moment. Biggest problem with the job is the unpredictable UK weather, although I do know from experience that Spain has it's share of rain! 
I'm currently building up my savings as I would like to go over with around £20K in the bank to see me through the first year should I not pull in any work, and I'm approaching this target reasonably quickly.

The good thing about my situation is if I fail, it's not a massive problem as I don't have mouths other than myself to feed.

I'm going to come over for a week or two to scope out the area as my cousin also lives in Spain which is handy and I'm sure if I ask nicely he will put me up while I have a bit of a nosey.

I have a couple of questions I'm hoping that some of you guys may be able to help me with.

Is there any restriction on bringing my car over permanently? Do I have to register it and get Spanish plates etc etc?
Do I need to change my driving license?


I have read up about getting NIE numbers, gestors and a few other bits.

I know the world is knackered at present but I don't want to not move while I've only got myself to keep and end up regretting not taking the opportunity. But any general tips and advice would be highly appreciated especially on my first day, I've just walked into my new place, made a cup of tea and on my "ToDo" list is ????.


Cheers

Dan


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DanHolley said:


> Morning All!
> 
> I'm a 27 year old single lad with no children or ties to the UK and I'm looking at moving to Spain & renting a place. I have always loved Spain, love the people, love the language etc and have always felt happy and that I "belong" there.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

since it's just you, then it's up to you if you take a chance - I have no idea what work if any you would get, but with savings if you are happy to take a punt & potentially lose that money then why not?

as far as the car is concerned you would have to re-register it onto Spanish plates - there's lots of info on here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-forms-education-driving-tax-healthcare-animals-residency-visas-etc.html


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Go for it. Treat it as a holiday and see what happens! I wouldnt bother with the car tho, too much hassle lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## sunny sunshine (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Dan

Sounds great! As you have back up plan! I have just moved after many years of research. I am living Estepona right near Marbella. Its just so lovely here! I came on my own with my son and dog and cat and all settled really well. Have some great contacts here for all the legal stuff, so if you PM me can pass them on no worries.
I sold my car and have bought one here, as wanted left hand drive, and thought easier...


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

DanHolley said:


> Is there any restriction on bringing my car over permanently? Do I have to register it and get Spanish plates etc etc?
> Do I need to change my driving license?


Hi Dan,
Catch 22....
You can drive a UK registered vehicle here for up to six months in one year without getting it onto Spanish plates.
However....
After living in Spain for 90 _consecutive_ days, you are expected to sign on the register for foreign citizens (some call this getting residencia - not quite the case, but similar in many ways).
Once you have your papers saying that you are resident in Spain, you will be expected to drive a vehicle which is on Spanish plates.

As Jo says, it can be a lot of hassle, especially if you are only trying things out to see if moving here will work.

No, you have a driving licence recognised across the EU, so you do not need to change this until it runs out or if you make other changes (such as applying for a HGV licence, etc).

Good Luck.


----------



## DanHolley (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for your comments guys/girls!

Sunny, I was looking at Estepona myself actually, glad your all settling in well, I will take you up on your contacts if thats ok, they can be tucked away for safe keeping once I get closer to moving.


Thanks again

Dan


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DanHolley said:


> Thanks for your comments guys/girls!
> 
> Sunny, I was looking at Estepona myself actually, glad your all settling in well, I will take you up on your contacts if thats ok, they can be tucked away for safe keeping once I get closer to moving.
> 
> ...


tbh you can do pretty much all of the 'legal stuff' yourself

it's only NIE/resident cert & padrón - & health card if you are entitled to use that state system - you don't need any 'legal' help for those - most people manage without as much as a translator, even if they don't speak a word of Spanish

if you find a job, then the employer would help with SS number etc.


----------



## sunny sunshine (Apr 27, 2011)

Tried to PM you but I cannot?

Yes Estepona is very Spanish so having someone who speaks the language and knows everything is very useful.

He helped with NIE, residency, school for my child, car insurance. And has continued to advise and help with anything I have questions with, cannot recommend him enough to be honest. 

But Estepona is an amazing place, you are 20 minutes from marbella, yet in a lower priced area and very young and really beautiful.

I spent nearly two years reseaching Spain and other countries, in Spain I started up at Alicante way and drove all the way down. Looked at so many different places and areas...

But if you cousin is here that makes it easier, I knew no one. But have made friends now


----------



## DanHolley (Jun 8, 2012)

sunny sunshine said:


> Tried to PM you but I cannot?
> 
> Yes Estepona is very Spanish so having someone who speaks the language and knows everything is very useful.
> 
> ...


I don't think I can receive PM's being a noob


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I live ten minutes from Estepona and do a lot of business there - the charity I help run is Estepona-based. We have considerable amount of contact with the Town Hall and other public organisations and people are very friendly and helpful.
It's very simple to complete the required formalities. You need a NIE which you get from the Foreign Police just off Avda de Andalucia in the town centre. It will save time if you download the Solicitud form from the Sticky page on this site. Then you need two passport photos, p/copy of your passport and copy of rental agreement ...I think that was all, it was four years ago I got mine. 
You need to be outside the Police Station before nine o'clock as tickets are handed out - I think around fifty each day. The office closes at two o'clock.
Everyone there speaks English so no need for an interpreter and certainly no need for a gestor. The whole procedure took about an hour, including waiting time.
Car insurance is as simple as in the UK. There is a Spanish version of Direct Line which is very competitive.
I'm not sure whether you need to register with the Padron if your stay may not be permanent...but if you decide to buy a car here you will need to so as to transfer ownership.


----------



## sunny sunshine (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes do agree. Like I said 'if' you need it. As explained in my earlier post I have a son. So had to sort out schooling and a residency address all by a certain date for the school listing. 
In addition I was traveling back and forward from UK to Spain as had businesses in uk. And other priorities. If you are in spain then probably no worries. But I had to complete whilst traveling back and forward. And also some was done whilst I wasn't even there. 

So having someone there that I could trust and who was recommended to me was awesome and could not have don't it all without. 

Also you do need to make an appointment for nie now in Estepona. So I have been told by a local reputable lady. 
Marbella (where I completed mine) you just turn up and wait at the local police station. Like explained above. 

Anyway it's all easy with a bit of research and planning. With or without help. It will all depend on your circumstances.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sunny sunshine said:


> Yes do agree. Like I said 'if' you need it. As explained in my earlier post I have a son. So had to sort out schooling and a residency address all by a certain date for the school listing.
> In addition I was traveling back and forward from UK to Spain as had businesses in uk. And other priorities. If you are in spain then probably no worries. But I had to complete whilst traveling back and forward. And also some was done whilst I wasn't even there.
> 
> So having someone there that I could trust and who was recommended to me was awesome and could not have don't it all without.
> ...



You turn up at the Police Station. At least you did last week.
A very good source of help is the very nice multi-lingual Belgian lady, Francine, who works at the Tourist Office in Avenida Juan Carlos. She is there to help immigrants with any problems...will make appointments for you to see people at the Town Hall, at Consumo etc.


----------

